# Billing 29807 with 29806



## cfrantz (Jan 10, 2008)

It is my understanding that 29806 and 29807 are bundled-----has any one been paid separately for these??


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 10, 2008)

If both a capsulorrhaphy and a SLAP lesion repair are performed and well documented, you should be able to report both codes with modifier 59 on 29806...


----------



## terese74 (Jan 10, 2008)

I also bill it with a 59 modifier if they were truely separate. we have been paid. we do appeal them if they are denied as well.


----------



## Frosty (Jan 10, 2008)

There's a good article that specifically addresses 29806/29807 in the September 2007 BoneFide News.  The article is by Heidi Stout, CPC, CCS-P.  Too much info to put here, but to quote one line "Remember, CCI bundles code 29807 into 29806 so it is not appropriate to report both codes unless the capsular defect is in a different area than the SLAP lesion".  The article tells how to code using the clock face locations.  If no access to this article, maybe you could email Heidi & she could send her article to you.


----------



## nikkisgranny (Jan 10, 2008)

Interesting..using the AAOS 2007 guidelines 29807 is not bundled with 29806. I generally bill these as multiple procedures.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 10, 2008)

CCI indicates modifier 59 can be reported (IF appropriate) to bypass the edit...


----------



## SWILSON77 (Feb 22, 2008)

My Understanding Is 29807 Is Seperately Payable When The Slap Tear Is A Type 2 Or 4. Modifier 59 Would Be Required.


----------

